# Reggie Jackson agrees to 5-Yr/$80M extension



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617873845161037824


----------



## Basel

Smart on his part not to take that extension OKC offered him.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I like it a lot. His potential is enormous. He's a huge piece of the puzzle for the Pistons if Van Gundy can facilitate his development. And at 5 years for 80 - if he does develop even somewhat to his potential, he'll be drastically underpaid in the last three years of that deal.


----------



## Kidd

Do Pistons fans like Jennings and Jackson playing together?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Kidd said:


> Do Pistons fans like Jennings and Jackson playing together?


Pistons fans are highly enthusiastic about those lineups playing together sparingly for the moment. I'm a big fan of both of them. I think Jennings has grown up, and has learned to really engage his teammates even when taking his heat check shots. He's not perfect - but very useful. He's said all the right things about being the sixth man, the first guard off the bench. And if that is how Van Gundy uses him? I love having both on the roster.

Is Jennings a very high level sixth man heat check guy if he embraces that role in the league? I think he is. His talent as that bullpen guy, he can shred many bench units.


----------



## RollWithEm

ChrisWoj said:


> Is Jennings a very high level sixth man heat check guy if he embraces that role in the league? I think he is. His talent as that bullpen guy, he can shred many bench units.


If he can accept that role, I think he has the potential to be one of the best in the business. He's got Jamal Crawford's ball-handling with JR Smith's tough shot-making ability, but with enough high-level PG experience that he could turn out to be a better decision-maker than either of those guys.


----------



## Bogg

Seems a little bit rich, but you knew this was coming from the moment they traded for him, so whatever. Drummond/Jackson/Johnson could be a nice little core if Johnson is for real and they can put some shooters around them. 




ChrisWoj said:


> Is Jennings a very high level sixth man heat check guy if he embraces that role in the league? I think he is. His talent as that bullpen guy, he can shred many bench units.


If Jennings is happy throwing fire off the bench, and he heals up from the Achilles injury (never a given), he fits the mold of those perennial 6MOY candidates that are massively useful.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Bogg said:


> Seems a little bit rich, but you knew this was coming from the moment they traded for him, so whatever. Drummond/Jackson/Johnson could be a nice little core if Johnson is for real and they can put some shooters around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jennings is happy throwing fire off the bench, and he heals up from the Achilles injury (never a given), he fits the mold of those perennial 6MOY candidates that are massively useful.


He just seems to have that build, attitude, and skillset. He's born for the heat check role.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Bogg said:


> Seems a little bit rich, but you knew this was coming from the moment they traded for him, so whatever. Drummond/Jackson/Johnson could be a nice little core if Johnson is for real and they can put some shooters around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jennings is happy throwing fire off the bench, and he heals up from the Achilles injury (never a given), he fits the mold of those perennial 6MOY candidates that are massively useful.


Jennings did confirm this week that he's happy to take a bench role with Jackson starting. Says he's just happy to get out there and play basketball again. If that attitude holds - he's going to be a valuable piece this year, and I'd like to see Detroit make a move to re-sign him. I'm not sold on him as a long term point for a contender, though he's shown flashes - but put him out there as a heat check guy and he could be one of the best first guards off the bench in the league.


----------

